# chicken pox-urgent please



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

yet another worry for me think if anything else happens I will explode!!               

My childminder has just called to say that a little boy she looks after has been diagnosed with chicken pox, he spends 3 days per week with my son (including yesterday), I am now presuming my ds will get it., IF exposed is it a given he will get it?  the other little boy's mummy is a GP so knows what she is diagnosing.

I am due my baby on sunday and moving house next wednesday.........

how long is the incubation period i.e. what day after exposure to virus do spots appear?  Do i have to keep him inside??  

I have had chicken pox, but if baby arrives and DS hasn't come out in spots yet, can the baby catch it?  what would the risks to the new baby be?

OMG...what are we going to do with DS the day we move house??  he was booked in at the childminder if I have to keep him in the house.

NIGHTMARE!!

thank strawbs xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't worry, you will pass on your immunity while you are pregnant, and for a few days after birth and longer if you are breast feeding. If your baby does get it, it's usually very mild when they are babies, with only a couple of spots,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

thank you so much!!

will keep you posted

xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

My LO has the dreaded pox!!!

strawbs x


----------

